# My zebra danio is about to explode, please help!!!



## laurafp

Hi friends, I'm new in this hobby, just started last December. I got some fish, some died, some survived, I think I'm learning a lot. 

Last Sep. 06 one of my zebra danios looked "fat" and I put her in a breeding box with a couple more of zebra danios (I really don't know which one was the male), about 4 days later I could see the fertilized eggs!! They hatched but escaped from the box (that's a different story :-() Then I released the zebra danios to the big tank even though the "mom" still looked big.

On Sep 14 I put them again in the breeding box because she looked even bigger. I haven't seen any eggs but today Sep. 19 she is still too big, laying in the bottom of the box, almost doens't eat. I'm afraid something is really wrong. I released them to the big tank again.


I'm attaching a picture I took today, please help!!!


----------



## Revolution1221

looks like bloat to me the bulge goes all the way up to the bottom of the gills which is the indication that its bloat and not pregnant. if it were pregnant it would be moer down towards its stomach. It also looks like it is developing a bent spine the fish may have to be put down. You can try medication to treat the bloat and if it did survive the bent spine could possibly go away but i highly doubt it. chances are the fish isn't going to make it ive had a molly survive with bloat(i thought it was pregnant) for about 3 months maybe more then one day it was swimming around fine then 10 minutes later it was kinda driffting in the current then less than 5 minutes later it was dead. luckily none of the other fish ever got sick.


----------



## FishBreeding

mine looked prego and found out yesterday that it was and have like 20 babies but then once she had her babies she wont use her tail and seems to have a bent spine anything i can do?


----------



## littlefish

look like having dropsy, no cure


----------



## laurafp

Yesterday I chose to let her be free in the tank and took her out of the breeding box. This morning her tummy is almost back to normal!!

I guess she was pregnant but being in the breeding box stressed her SO much. Never again I will put my fish in any of those boxes :-(

She is perfectly fine now  Look at the picture attached.


----------



## Peeps

Oh wow, amazing. Im glad she is back to normal.


----------



## Revolution1221

honestly in that picture the fish doesn't look fine to me the stomach still looks big.


----------



## danio95

now she looks prego the other photo looked like bloat try using a 5 gallon tank with a filter and heater to ease stress she def looks prego


----------



## TheOldSalt

danios aren't good fish for breeding boxes. If you really want to crank out some zebras, then get a 20-long and cover the bottom with 2 inches of marbles. Only fill the tank six inches deep. ( six inches of water above the marbles, for a total of 8 )
A 10 gallon can also work, but a 20-LONG is better.
Before you know it, you'll have so many zebras you could use them as feeders.


----------

